# Happy Father's Day



## Hooked (17/6/18)

Wishing all the Vape-Dads a happy Father's Day, especially the new fathers, who are probably bleary-eyed from lack of sleep.

Tell us about your fatherhood journey ... what do you like about being a Dad; what don't you like?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/18)

Happy father's day to all

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/6/18)

Wishing all Dads, old and new,  a happy Fathers Day.  Enjoy every minute of it and love those little bundles of joy we were blessed with, no matter their age or size.

Fathers day is very special to me, especially the last 5 years that my sons have been staying with me. Have only one at home today, the other one is in Potch, but still blessed with the fact that I have been able to share some great milestones with them, and looking forward to sharing some more going forward. 

Vape on dads!
Thanks for creating this thread @Hooked , know it’s going to be popular today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (17/6/18)

Happy Fathers Day Gents, hope everyone has a nice spoilt day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/6/18)

Thanks @Hooked. And happy father's day to all dads out there as well. 

The journey - well for that I would need a complete separate forum . I have had kids for nearly half my life and for that I am very grateful. It is the most amazing blessing in my life. As my wife would say - kids are the source of our firewood for our golden years - all the stories that spring to mind about our kids, will make for great around-the-fire story telling. 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/6/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 135648
> 
> 
> Wishing all the Vape-Dads a happy Father's Day, especially the new fathers, who are probably bleary-eyed from lack of sleep.
> ...


Man i need to get me one if those fanny packs. The transformation will be then complete

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (16/6/19)

Happy *Father’s Day* to all the dads on the forum!

Hope you get spoiled today!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/6/19)

_*Happy FATHER'S DAY To All The DAD'S Here!!!

Have a SUPER DUPER AWESOME day.



*_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (16/6/19)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads. Enjoy your day being spoilt.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (16/6/19)

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dad’s out there. Hope you will have a great one.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (16/6/19)

Hope this is the kind of day all you vaping Dad's are having!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (16/6/19)

And to all the doggy-Dads out there ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

